# installing aero outserts correctly on deep impacts



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

just picked up a arizona mini n some blazers so i can start building my own arrows.i am shooting black eagle deep impacts.
my first one i tried i mixed up the epoxy n got some inside the outsert after dry fitting n settled it on good n then stood it up for 24 hours.the next day i tried to screw a field point in n it wont go.i think some epoxy came through to the threads.
anyhow i am just looking for some helpful hints here on what works best.i got into this cuz i wanted to build a perfect arrow.but i am currently just screwin em up.
also any tips on using the arizona mini i would love to hear.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

ttt


----------



## opie20wv (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't have any experience with the arizona mini but have heard good things. I did recently build some deep impact arrows and used firenock outserts on them. I talked with the owner of Firenock and he was very helpful and I bought a bottle of his fast setting glue for the inserts and had very good luck with it. In the past I had used easton hot melt with easton acc's and 5-minute and longer epoxy with some standard inserts in carbon shafts. I don't know how well the quickset that I used will hold up in the long run (shot after shot into a target and pulling it out) but so far so good. After squaring the end of the arrow shaft with a squaring device andsanding the deep impact shaft with very fine sandpaper until the outsert slid snug but smooth with no hangups or great pressure needed I cleaned the end of the arrow shaft that I had sanded and the internal cavity of the outsert with 91% alcohol and then glued them according to the directions on the firenock outsert package. A little of the glue goes a long way due to the snug fit and you have act quickly when gluing due to the fast set time. I don't know if this will help any but I thought I'd share how I'd built my deep impacts - good luck - opie20wv


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

thank you opie.


----------



## cricman (Jul 27, 2009)

I have used my EZFletch Mini on other "nano" diameter vanes like VAPS and HT1s, and it works great. I actually modded it to fletch slightly longer vanes (Plastifletch Elite EP-23s in my case) and it works like a charm and puts a pretty good helical on the vanes. It will work fine with Blazers.

cricman


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

when i build arrows i usually clean the shaft up and wipe it off with some alcohol wipes then put a wrap on it and i'll use super glue to glue the vane on, the wraps make it super easy to clean up next time you need to redo them and the super glue sets in a few minutes and i can guarantee those vanes aren't falling off. then for tips i'll hold my tip with pliers and heat it up over a stove and use a hot glue stick to get glue on it and i've had no issues with any of this. I use a bitz jig but i don't see why you couldn't repeat this process with any fletch jig


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Below is what I send out with every pack of AeroOutsert I sold via our web Store.

Some customer may face installation issue while trying to PERFECT fit an outsert system onto their arrows. Being an outsert system, it need to fit the outside diameter of an arrow as perfectly as possible. In the case of most carbon arrows, the inside diameter is the only dimension of the shaft that is controlled as it is rolled on the mandrel, therefore it is the only size that is as close to be exact. The fact that most arrow are rolled, the thickness of the shaft will be determined by how much is being sand off after it is rolled and cured. Thus, the outside diameter of the arrow is usually not exact. To make matter worst, for most of this class of shaft (0.166" ID) a center less grind process was used, which lead to the OD and the ID may not be concentric. Experience with installing AeroOutsert on various arrows confirmed that some of the manufacturer's published arrow OD sizes are only base line references, which can vary as much as 0.008" or 0.20mm.

Base on tests that were done, it is believe the best way to install an outsert system is to first get the closest smaller AeroOutsert than the outside diameter of the arrow. Then try to dry fit all allow to find the best fit of each shaft on each AeroOutsert. For the really tight fitting one, slight circular sand the outside diameter of the shaft until it barely fit. As long as one do the sanding by turning the shaft and holding the ultra fine sand paper (300 grid or finer) over it, the shafts' concentricity should not be off after sanding. After sanding, dipping the sanded shaft's end in pure acetone. Cleaning the inside of the AeroOutsert with Q-tips and acetone is what was found to be the best starting point with any gluing process. For ultra tight fit ones, any fresh CA(super glue) glue will work. For loser fit installation, use slow set epoxy and keep turning it while standing the arrow up will help to keep the arrow and the AeroOutsert concentric. One should stand the arrow upright after you had confirmed that the outsert is concentric with the shaft via spinning. If you just lay the arrow on its side, shaft will fall toward one side inside the AeroOutsert after it was glued and no longer be concentric.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

Firenock said:


> Below is what I send out with every pack of AeroOutsert I sold via our web Store.
> 
> Some customer may face installation issue while trying to PERFECT fit an outsert system onto their arrows. Being an outsert system, it need to fit the outside diameter of an arrow as perfectly as possible. In the case of most carbon arrows, the inside diameter is the only dimension of the shaft that is controlled as it is rolled on the mandrel, therefore it is the only size that is as close to be exact. The fact that most arrow are rolled, the thickness of the shaft will be determined by how much is being sand off after it is rolled and cured. Thus, the outside diameter of the arrow is usually not exact. To make matter worst, for most of this class of shaft (0.166" ID) a center less grind process was used, which lead to the OD and the ID may not be concentric. Experience with installing AeroOutsert on various arrows confirmed that some of the manufacturer's published arrow OD sizes are only base line references, which can vary as much as 0.008" or 0.20mm.
> 
> Base on tests that were done, it is believe the best way to install an outsert system is to first get the closest smaller AeroOutsert than the outside diameter of the arrow. Then try to dry fit all allow to find the best fit of each shaft on each AeroOutsert. For the really tight fitting one, slight circular sand the outside diameter of the shaft until it barely fit. As long as one do the sanding by turning the shaft and holding the ultra fine sand paper (300 grid or finer) over it, the shafts' concentricity should not be off after sanding. After sanding, dipping the sanded shaft's end in pure acetone. Cleaning the inside of the AeroOutsert with Q-tips and acetone is what was found to be the best starting point with any gluing process. For ultra tight fit ones, any fresh CA(super glue) glue will work. For loser fit installation, use slow set epoxy and keep turning it while standing the arrow up will help to keep the arrow and the AeroOutsert concentric. One should stand the arrow upright after you had confirmed that the outsert is concentric with the shaft via spinning. If you just lay the arrow on its side, shaft will fall toward one side inside the AeroOutsert after it was glued and no longer be concentric.


thank you very much for the response.i had read somewhere about dry fitting first and with this first dozen deep impacts i have not needed to sand but they are a very tight fit,which i assume is a good thing.
my issue so far though is,after using super glue,of the same nature that has been used on the inserts of all my other arrow builds from my shop i have found after 50 or so shots the outsert becomes prone to coming loose as stated in op.
so i guess what i am wondering while i am waiting on a fresh dozen shafts to get here is what would be suggested for better adhesion?
i built one arrow with epoxy but ended up getting it up into the threads.i will be trying to fix that today and start some testing on durability.but i am of a mind that maybe it would help if i was to ruff up the surface of the shaft prior to installation.
i am just trying to get some brain storming going so as to save time in my building process.is the epoxy going to have a better adhesion?and would ruffing up the surface of my shaft be advisable?even though i believe this may take some material away in effect also taking away the benifits of the tight fit and tolerances.
thank you so much for all and any input.i love these shafts and the firenock outsert system i just want to perfect my building so as to make the highest quality and most durable system possible.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

If you get some glue into the outsert, it is an was fix just use a tap to get the access glue out.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

understood.i took a tap to it today.
so far i really like how the epoxy holds up.ive got about 20 shots into my foam target with no signs of loosening up


----------



## brad k (Jan 8, 2009)

matt flint said:


> thank you very much for the response.i had read somewhere about dry fitting first and with this first dozen deep impacts i have not needed to sand but they are a very tight fit,which i assume is a good thing.
> my issue so far though is,after using super glue,of the same nature that has been used on the inserts of all my other arrow builds from my shop i have found after 50 or so shots the outsert becomes prone to coming loose as stated in op.
> so i guess what i am wondering while i am waiting on a fresh dozen shafts to get here is what would be suggested for better adhesion?
> i built one arrow with epoxy but ended up getting it up into the threads.i will be trying to fix that today and start some testing on durability.but i am of a mind that maybe it would help if i was to ruff up the surface of the shaft prior to installation.
> ...


Matt I would have to say u now have one of the tuffet arrows u can get


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

ya ive been torturing this one i built with epoxy and i have not shot it into anything yet that has loosened the insert at all.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

nice to know. 2 part slow set epoxy with a little sanding to take the smooth surface off, acetone clean is about as good as it gets when installing an AeroOutsert!


----------

